# sugested install $ of rubber stair treads



## Carpettheworld (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm am bidding on a commercial job in Minneapolis MN and wanted an average price to install rubber stair treads, tread and riser as well as uni treads also any going rates for broadloom direct glue price per sq. ft.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

uh oh......

here it comes -


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Tree-fitty.














.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Just so you know we regularly see some funny posts after these kinds of questions.
Just to give you a heads up....most of us do not live in your area and so we have no clue about your local rate.
Plus even if we did live in your area, we have no clue about jobsite conditions...
Plus we hate throwing out numbers as we feel a bit liable with very little info to go on...
plus we have no idea if glue and other sundries are included in your rate or if they are supplied by the customer..

plus......

oh forget it....


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I charge just enough to cover the illegal help and a case or three of Schlitz. I mean I want the work, but ya gotta account for overhead.....


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

:furious: Mickey undercut me, mine was tree-fitty-sevn


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

"Carpettheworld" or carpet Yer Asssssss???????


WELCOME to ContractorTalk.Com!!!!

See Here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f44/



Stick around if you are "One of Us"!!!!!

If not?????? 

We will CERTAINLY weed you out and give you Grief!!!

Because "We Like Doinhg Things Like That"!!!



Anyone?

Anyone?


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh the humanity!

I know I do not have a tremendous number of posts but I did lurk around for quite sometime before I began posting. Is it just me or does this type of thread seem to be much more prevalent now than 6-8 months ago?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> "Carpettheworld" or carpet Yer Asssssss???????
> 
> 
> WELCOME to ContractorTalk.Com!!!!
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> :thumbsup:




tree 8T tree, six pack, each


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

I would need to know if these stairs go up or down..:laughing:


----------

